

Dutch justice minister wants to allow police to break into computers - gpvos
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=nl&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=nl&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fnos.nl%2Fartikel%2F429720-opstelten-hackrecht-voor-politie.html

======
Falkvinge
Hurray. This is the 1950 dystopics with cameras in our homes all over again.

(You'll carefully note that rooting a computer includes getting access to its
peripherals - including webcam and microphone.)

[http://falkvinge.net/2012/08/28/what-came-true-of-
dystopic-v...](http://falkvinge.net/2012/08/28/what-came-true-of-dystopic-
visions-of-the-1950s-and-what-didnt/)

------
dm73
the same guy who is absolutely convinced of the innocence of this guy:
<http://www.arrestdemmink.com/> The corruption in the dutch society is
unmatched by any other country in the world I think.

